# Ed Corney: 1996 Masters Olympia Interview & Routine



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2011)

YouTube Video










*Ed Corney's Competitive Career*

1968
Mr California - AAU, 5th
Mr Northern California - AAU,  Winner 

 1969
Mr Western America - AAU,  Winner 

 1970
Mr America - AAU, 11th
Mr California - AAU, Most Muscular, 2nd
Mr California - AAU, Did not place
Iron Man,  Winner 

 1971
Mr America - AAU, 4th
Mr America - IFBB, Short, 1st
Mr California - AAU, Most Muscular, 1st
Mr California - AAU,  Winner 
Mr USA - IFBB, Short, 1st
Mr USA - IFBB,  Overall Winner 
Universe - IFBB, Medium, 3rd

 1972
Mr America - IFBB, Short, 1st
Mr America - IFBB,  Overall Winner 
Mr International - IFBB, Short, 1st
Universe - IFBB, Medium, 1st
Universe - IFBB,  Overall Winner 

 1973
Mr World - IFBB, Medium, 1st

 1974
Mr International - IFBB, Short, 1st
Mr World - IFBB, Short, 1st

 1975
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 2nd
Universe - Pro - IFBB, 2nd
World Pro Championships - IFBB, LightWeight, 2nd

 1976
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 3rd

 1977
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 2nd
Olympia - IFBB, 3rd

 1978
Night of Champions - IFBB, 4th
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 4th
Olympia - IFBB, 7th

 1979
Canada Pro Cup - IFBB, Did not place
Florida Pro Invitational - IFBB, 7th
Grand Prix Pennsylvania - IFBB, Did not place
Night of Champions - IFBB, 8th
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 9th
Pittsburgh Pro Invitational - IFBB, 8th
Universe - Pro - IFBB, 5th
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 5th

 1980
Grand Prix Miami - IFBB, 6th
Grand Prix Pennsylvania - IFBB, 6th
Night of Champions - IFBB, 4th
Olympia - IFBB, 11th
Pittsburgh Pro Invitational - IFBB, 6th
Universe - Pro - IFBB, Did not place
World Pro Championships - IFBB, Did not place

 1981
Olympia - IFBB, 13th

 1983
Olympia - IFBB, 14th

 1989
Superbowl of Bodybuilding - PBA, 4th

 1994
Olympia - Masters - IFBB, Masters 60+, 1st
Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 10th

 1995
Olympia - Masters - IFBB, Masters 60+, 1st
Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 11th

 1996
Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 11th

 1997
Olympia - Masters - IFBB, Masters 60+, 2nd

 1998
Arnold Classic - IFBB, Masters, 10th






^^^^ They flipped the negative on this image. Corney's tattoo is on his _left _arm.











*Note:* "EDITED BY BILL REYNOLDS" -- Anyone else remember that name?


----------



## MDR (Aug 17, 2011)

Always liked Ed.  Sad to see all the health problems he has dealt with in recent years.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2011)

He was in a wheelchair at one point, but I believe he beat that. 

Corney has a website. *Ed Corney | Bodybuilding champion's official website: Classic bodybuilder of the golden age. IFBB Pro Masters Olympia, Mr. Universe, Mr. USA and Mr. America winner | Pumping Iron posing legend & muscle man.*


----------



## MDR (Aug 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> He was in a wheelchair at one point, but I believe he beat that.
> 
> Corney has a website. *Ed Corney | Bodybuilding champion's official website: Classic bodybuilder of the golden age. IFBB Pro Masters Olympia, Mr. Universe, Mr. USA and Mr. America winner | Pumping Iron posing legend & muscle man.*


 
I did read somewhere that he has come back from being wheelchair bound. I believe he walks with a cane these days.  His health issues seem to be one thing after another for the past 10 years or so. Strikes me as a helluva nice guy. Hope he is doing well.


----------

